# Broke in the new TFO---



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

----5wt Axiom with a great friend on some of these



















and several of his buddies!    Fished some of NC's coastal backwater creeks in my friends small jon boat and had a blast on a cold afternoon.  The Tailfisher will be making the trip back soon! 

Good Fishing & Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Not the 5wt, but it does look like the same happy old guy on the Sunday after Thanksgiving!!! 










Good Fishing & Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice Feesh!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Amazing redfish. 

Curios what rod did you retire when you went to the axiom? How do they compare?


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't know as I have retired any of em!   Have the 5wt Axiom (do love those and the 7wt is usually onboard both the Pathfinder and the Tailfisher and is my favorite tailing drum rod), a 6wt RPLXi2 and a 4wt Axiom rigged and ready for specks in the Suburban.  During false albacore/big ocean drum season (Oct/Nov) or when hitting the wrecks for AJs and other stuff, a 10wt Sage X or Xi2 is onboard along with a TFO Bluewater Baby Blue (10/11).  Tarpon around Marathon sees an old Sage RPLX 11wt and the TFO LD (both with fore grips), but back to your question!

Have a ton of Sage stuff dating back to the RPLX series and almost every TFP from 4wt to marlin stuff, and some old Scott HPs and STSs, never really fished many Loomis or T&Ts.  If I were to fish one rod makers stuff, I don't know if I could make a good choice, but if I had $150 to $300 to spend and wanted to fly fish in the morning and the rest of my life, I'd buy another TFO (and maybe a reel)!  

There really aren't many rods that I wouldn't consider good, but it is just hard to pick up an $800/$900 rod and really feel the need to upgrade from the Xi2 to the Xi3 (probably because I've been told by good buddies that my casting really isn't designed for most rods I already own)!!!  

The last thing this sport needs is another $800 rod, but reels are another story all together, and with enough Makos, Tibors, Islanders (my real sentimental favorite just because of the way it sounds), Van Sts., Lamsons and Ross reels, I love reels!!!  Sometimes it is like the rods are the stars of saltwater, but the reels do most of the work and don't get enough credit!!!  

Sorry for the rant, and the non answer waste of bandwidth!!! ;D

Maybe we should start another topic, but here was the line-up for Ragged Island this spring (packing light but ready)! 










Finest medium saltwater reel ever and their big brother the 9550 and 9600 are the heat for sails/tarpon/marlin and tuna!!!











Good Fishing & Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

You got it goin on! 
Great fish and equipment!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks! Just lucky and get to go a bunch!

How's the spanish fishing at Pecks Lake??? I will be down there in lat Jan. or early Feb for some 5/6wt action with the big sticks in tow in case the jacks and sharks put on a show!!!

Good Fishing & Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice fish and nice gear!!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Thanks!  Just lucky and get to go a bunch!
> 
> How's the spanish fishing at Pecks Lake???  I will be down there in lat Jan. or early Feb for some 5/6wt action with the big sticks in tow in case the jacks and sharks put on a show!!!
> 
> Good Fishing & Merry Christmas!!!


It is packed and stacked! Now is the time to head this way, right off the beach is best.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with you on the Islander Reels! I have a LX 3.8 and it is my go-to 8wt. over my Tibor Everglades. 

I may need to sell my Tibor as the Islander handles the week to week duties very well.

Nice set ups you have there!


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll second or third the vote for Islanders. What an under appreciated reel here in the States. I have two LA 3.8's and love 'em. My others, some in multiples) are Tibor's, Abel's, Ross Canyon, Fin-Nor Finite 10+, CV2, etc. Those Islander's are very well made, and sound great too.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Up to and including the Makos, there is not a reel out there that sounds and just feels like it was put together RIGHT like an Islander, plus they have cool caps!!! 

The Tibors are amazing, but they kinda sound like closing the door on an old Chevy truck (don't get me wrong, I love and own all from the Everglades to the Gulfstream) while the Islanders sound like shutting the door of a new BMW.

The Makos feel heavy and who cares, the Islanders always seem just about right for the smalls to the 4.5s.

Only owned one Abel and sold it to a friend, so I can't make Abel owners mad today even if I was trying! ;D

All really nice reels and way better doing what they do than I am doing what I do! ;D Stay bent and bowed boys!

Just checking again, with a Tailfisher with a 7" draft (posted, not looking for debate), am I even supposed to be here??? ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------

